# Plastidip bowtie or color match overlay?



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do whatever suits you.

Plast dip is easily removable if you dont like it. Buy a can a try it. 

With the overlays once u stick it on if u take them off their trash.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have those exact overlays from the same company on my Cruze. I have both the front and rear bowtie (the rear being the liquidome).

just note that in direct sunlight, you will be able to see gold coming through. If not in direct light, they are just fine. The liquidome option is a nicer product.


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

I chose the plastidip on my black eco. Cheap, easy, and I can take it off whenever. I did the front and back and it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok well i think jstoner22 convinced me to go with the plastidip. I take it the easiest way would be from the spray can.


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there anyone that can give a step by step process to coloring the badges?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

How to Plasti-Dip Spray - YouTube

This is a plastidip how to i did. there is one in the forums as well. I did mine and they came out great so i clear coated over the plastidip. you do not have to do that though if you want to keep the ability to take it off.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I vote color match. With the silver it looks really nice.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

haven't had a chance to do anything yet. Work has been crazy lately (on an 18hr shift now) and haven't made it over to pick it up. However i did look online on Lowe's website and they have more colors then just black and white.


----------

